

How I Met Your Girlfriend - Web attacks - DEFCON 18 - agumonkey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDW7kobM6Ik

======
Tipzntrix
This is really interesting...and kinda creepy. I wonder what Samy is working
on now, considering he only does security exploitation "for fun".

